# Holdings Country Pottery, Oswaldtwistle - Jan 18



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 6, 2018)

We've had our eye on this one for a long time but seen as it's in such an annoying area unless you have a car, it's took a while for us to finally make the trip.

Holding Bros Pottery







In all honesty, this is maybe the smallest place we have ever explored but because of it's location and simplicity, it is also one of my favourites. I'm very glad we ticked it off the list.

The factory was founded in 1842 by James Holding. The original pottery was built a short distance away in an outlying part of Oswaldtwistle. In 1860 the firm moved his business to Broadfield, then in 1900 his son Grimshaw Holding moved the company again to the present site. 
















I would maybe consider coming back to this place in the summer as I feel it would look the best. However, the trees growing and foliage adds so much, especially contrasting with all the rusty machinery. The pictures above are from the main room I see most pictures from.

Another feature of this place is the machinery. It seemed like the company had a very small employment or was just run by the family because there was a small amount of machines, one for each job. For some reason they are just left rotting behind a house, but I'm not complaining.





















I'd love to know what these are for if any of you know, please leave a message. I feel like I could create a better picture of what went on inside with good knowledge of them.

Next, we entered the family living/tea shop I believe. There was a lot more retro stuff left behind but it had been thrown around a bit. I'd have loved to see this place back in it's day as it was originally left untouched, according to certain reports.

Seemed as if the many explorers that had visited this place had set up a lot of the photographs but I didn't mind..


























The final part of the site is a small outer building, complete with the moulds used for the pots to be made, a stove and a beheaded sculpture.











Holdings stayed put and business passed down from father to son throughout it's decline, when it closed.

Be sure to check out the small exploration video I made on this site. Finally managed to use my slider so there is some really cool cinematic shots. Feedback would be appreciated 

https://youtu.be/cckktdVpJsM

Thanks for reading


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 6, 2018)

That’s a nice update on somewhere I have alaways fancied seeing. Your pics keep getting better and better every time you post. Keep it up, you take some nicely composed and creative shots. Thanks for sharing, I liked that a lot.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Feb 6, 2018)

Yes it’s one on my to do list also! Your pics have again inspired me. Thanks


----------



## BoneDust (Feb 7, 2018)

You got some wonderful shots here. It looks like a nice peaceful place.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 7, 2018)

I really like this place! Nicely captured


----------



## titimo82 (Feb 7, 2018)

nice shots


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 10, 2018)

Thanks a lot! Appreciate it


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 10, 2018)

Yes it's in a lovely spot, thanks a lot man


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 10, 2018)

No worries man, thanks a lot. Good luck when you go!


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 10, 2018)

Thankyou!:3


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Feb 10, 2018)

thanks bud ;;


----------



## robbie1003 (Mar 5, 2018)

not much changed since i went about 6 years ago, very interesting site, nice photos


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Lots of seriously natural decay! Its remote location has probably saved it in a way. Great pics too


----------



## L Clahane (Aug 15, 2022)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> We've had our eye on this one for a long time but seen as it's in such an annoying area unless you have a car, it's took a while for us to finally make the trip.
> 
> Holding Bros Pottery
> 
> ...


----------



## L Clahane (Aug 15, 2022)

UrbandonedTeam said:


> We've had our eye on this one for a long time but seen as it's in such an annoying area unless you have a car, it's took a while for us to finally make the trip.
> 
> Holding Bros Pottery
> 
> ...



You were looking at a filter press (concertina like machine), to get the water out of the clay, a very large pug mill (canon like) this compresses and de-airs the clay, probably a compressor or generator, and the remains possibly of a dough mixer, again for mixing clay, or glaze from powder. In the YouTube video what you thought might be freezers were the electric kilns. One a massive top hat job. I've never seen one like it before. Was there any evidence of coal fired kilns? Be great to get it all alive again.


----------



## Hayman (Aug 16, 2022)

L Clahane said:


> You were looking at a filter press (concertina like machine), to get the water out of the clay, a very large pug mill (canon like) this compresses and de-airs the clay, probably a compressor or generator, and the remains possibly of a dough mixer, again for mixing clay, or glaze from powder. In the YouTube video what you thought might be freezers were the electric kilns. One a massive top hat job. I've never seen one like it before. Was there any evidence of coal fired kilns? Be great to get it all alive again.


A real bit of industrial history. Thanks for the explanations of the machines. I recently saw on Talking Pictures TV a filter press to remove liquid from compressed material.


----------

